# What is a good hand mill for grains and seeds?



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you recommend a good hand mill for grains and seeds?

If found this one:

http://www.amazon.ca/Weston-All-Pur...1-fkmr0&keywords=cast+irongrain+and+seed+mill

It is basically what I'm looking for, but there are only 4 reviews and they aren't the best.

I want to be able to store whole grains, and popcorn seed rather than flour and corn meal.

Does anyone have experience with hand operated mills? which are the best, and are there any I should stay away from?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no experience on this subject, but have read folks use coffee mills with success.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have one and plan to use it....

here are my recommendation...

1 get one that can be converted to use with a bike or larger wheel.... if you are going to grind fine for bread... you will have to run it through at least twice.

2. look for a old mill you can fix up... they are solid

3. avoid anything with plastic..no plastic gears/handles, clamp..etc

4. one for grain will also work well for seeds

5. cast iron is wonderful

check out

shopgoodwill.com -- Search Results

Vintage Cast Iron No 1 Corn Coffee Bean Burr Mill Grinder Wheat Grain Grist | eBay


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tinker,

I do not own one but have a friend who has one that she bought from Lehman's. I have bought some lanterns and small items from Lehman's and believe them to have quality products.

Good luck!
https://www.lehmans.com/p-2844-lehmans-own-hand-cranked-grain-mill.aspx?show=all



tinkerhell said:


> Can you recommend a good hand mill for grains and seeds?
> 
> If found this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not own one...but my research from years ago - these folks are the BEST


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have two mills and I will tell you right now to get one that uses stones - not the steel discs. The stone mills grind a finer flour and you only need to run it through once if the stones are properly set. Get one with a big pulley and a detachable hand crank. Hand cranking a flour mill is work that will exhaust a 20 something man in good shape and when you reach my age it becomes very important to be able to drive it a low speed with a motor or anything that multiplies the torque.
The mills that use burrs are less efficient but the burrs do last longer than the stones. Get extra stones for your mill and always keep at least one spare set on hand. Get two spares and when you change the stones order a new set.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have heard really good things about Grain Maker mills/grinders. But they are a bit costly. 

Grinding Mills


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Egyas said:


> I have heard really good things about Grain Maker mills/grinders. But they are a bit costly.
> 
> Grinding Mills


Three words; Quality, Price, Service...You can have two but usually not all three.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Three words; Quality, Price, Service...You can have two but usually not all three.


Yep.... here is the question

SHTF - do you want a $19 grinder or a $200 grinder


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

check out some antique stores...

here is a 1920+- grinder I bought and restored.... I stripped it down... added some non-rust stuff to all areas that were not used to grind and then painted all areas not used to grind









It is work to grind wheat, we normally run it through 2 or 3 times and that is easier...

if SHTF and we use it more, I would hook it to a bike or small motor or get a bigger turn wheel


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is why I have a grinder


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I'll buy the inexpensive cast iron grinder, but immediately start looking for a good quality used one.

So far whenever I take this approach, I generally find something on the used market for an excellent price. 

It is almost like someone upstairs is looking out for me, so long as I keep working forward.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I put some popcorn seed through my coffee grinder this morning. It produced a coarse corn meal that was about as coarse as cracked wheat that I've bought from the store.

I just didn't believe that it would be any good in a muffin so I cooked it up as 'grits'. Warning, I am from Canada, 'grits is something that I don't know anything about. Lol

Not that bad! I added a little salt and butter to it, sort of reminded me of cream of wheat without the cream.


----------

